# Habistat Dimming Thermostats



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Does anybody else have any problems with these? I have 3 brand new ones that just can't do the job. 
They are all set to 89*F.
However I have a digital thermometer under each heat lamp and its ridiculous. I'm having min-max of 65*F - 100*F. So much for controlling the temperature. Any suggestions?


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

the fluctution you are getting is quite natural as the heater is turned on and off. You will find that the temp at the sensor is more stable.

What heaters are you using and what size and type of vivarium is it?


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

yeah, you dont use the scale on the thermostat. read it off the thermometer and then adjust the dimmer to get the temps right. the temp scale on the thermostat is very inaccurate.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have trouble with mine its turned up full but still isnt quite hot enough


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm using the 150W Exo-Terra Heat-Glo Bulbs (Red Ones) in Vision Vivs. 3' wide x 2' deep.

I knew there were fluctuations but I've never had such big drops etc. On my other dimmerstats there hardly seems to be any fluctuation at all.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

It sounds as if the bulbs are too powerful and they are stuggling to control the temperature. A dimmer stat should not have to turn the bulbs off just dim them to keep the temperature. If they are actually turning off the bulbs then they are too powerful. I only use use a 100w in a 4ft with a dimmer no problems.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

No the bulbs are fine, both 150W on a 600W Dimmer Stat. They dont turn off completely just dim down alot. After fiddling for a few hous I seem to have got the temperatures to stay put!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a spare one of these thermostats.
Could I use it on my heatmats?
And if so how would I connect them all to it. That's supposing I can attach more than one heatmat.
The mats I would like to connect to the thermostat are all in corn vivs so the temps are the same.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

i use the same bulbs and stats as you with quite good results but as mentioned that bulb is more than needed, it should be dim all the time in a viv that size, i have two 4x2x2 vivs with 100w exo terra bulbs and the temps are fine, have you tried using a different thermometer? or their is the chance that you may have a duff stat? 

and Siuk, use a higher wattage bulb, should solve that one?​


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

saxon said:


> I have a spare one of these thermostats.
> Could I use it on my heatmats?
> And if so how would I connect them all to it. That's supposing I can attach more than one heatmat.
> The mats I would like to connect to the thermostat are all in corn vivs so the temps are the same.


No you can't use a dimmerstat on heatmats as the wattage is too low, they have to be a least 40w for a dimmerstat to work correctly with them.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

bev336 said:


> No you can't use a dimmerstat on heatmats as the wattage is too low, they have to be a least 40w for a dimmerstat to work correctly with them.


But if there are a few mats being controlled & they add to more than 40w then it should work ok........


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

bribrian said:


> But if there are a few mats being controlled & they add to more than 40w then it should work ok........


You could get away with doing it like that , but remember if the mat in the same viv as the stat prob ever stops working then all the other mats will go onto full power as nothing will be controling them , then you run the risk of burning you animals as mats can get very very hot if not controled by a stat


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Does anybody else have any problems with these? I have 3 brand new ones that just can't do the job.
> They are all set to 89*F.
> However I have a digital thermometer under each heat lamp and its ridiculous. I'm having min-max of 65*F - 100*F. So much for controlling the temperature. Any suggestions?


yeah i did. i would recommened a micro climate. i have 4 and think there fantastic


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

nc-duk-alike said:


> yeah i did. i would recommened a micro climate. i have 4 and think there fantastic


in my experience my Habistats are faultless and my single micro climate just broke? at least it blew the lights and didnt cook my Avatar? just a shame it blew two other lights too? that said before i go and put micro climate down the man at Camzoo seemed quite supprised that mine had broke and said its a very rare thing so?.........


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

im still having probs with my habistat,i have a3ft by 2ft by 2ft viv using sixty watt bulb and probe in middle 2" above substrate with thermosta set to 30.prob is obviously as soon as reaches ambient 30 at probe basking light goes virtually off and isnt giving me basking temp,any ideas on best placement of probe and temp to set probe to. trying to get 100-110 basking spot.Cheers


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sorry, doh, delete post?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

obie_1 said:


> im still having probs with my habistat,i have a3ft by 2ft by 2ft viv using sixty watt bulb and probe in middle 2" above substrate with thermosta set to 30.prob is obviously as soon as reaches ambient 30 at probe basking light goes virtually off and isnt giving me basking temp,any ideas on best placement of probe and temp to set probe to. trying to get 100-110 basking spot.Cheers


2 options.

1- move the sensor further nearer the cool end and see how the temps stay then.

2- use a lower wattage bulb or move it over closer to the hot end wall.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

id use a higher wattage in a viv that size and i have my probes in the hot end set at 91, it seems to even out nicely with a good gradient, a higher wattage build will give the stat more options to do its job. what room is the viv in? if its in a room where the ambient temp rises and falls alot then that may be the problem? the higher wattage builb could solve that though hopefully?


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Cheers dean i was hoping yould c this prob again,couldnt find your last reply to prob.i wanted to know obviously cant get temps perfect does it matter that hotspot may end up being hotter than should be just as long as gives an option to lizard.also wher about in cool end to put probe?ild thought ild fixed it but as today has been warmer the lights been virtually off giving high 80s basking spot?and beardie hasnt been interested.cheers


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hey dude.
if theres a bit fo the bask hotter thanm u want but they have plenty other space which is ideal [which will always be the case if you have a log going horizontally accross so soem will be directly under and the rest gradually gettin further away]

what temps are u goin for? a bask up to 120 or even higher is fine anyway as long as the cool end is still mid 80's.

If you move the sensor to 10 inches from the cool end wall then anything after that point will be cooler that where the sensor is... thus if the sensor spot is 85 degrees..then you know you have a 10 inch space where the temp is as cool as needed.. to be honest... 6 inches will do also, plus if you then get a hide, push it right down into the subtrate and then throw some on top of it, effectively half burrying the hide itll stay even cooler and yourl be safe.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

another trick ,especially if ur suprervising, leave the glass door open an inch or so, just enough so he wont get out, will keep the cool end down a bit more also.
with 80 degree room temp its hard to have a basking light on without the cool end gettin a bit warm which is a problem, if you have 2 lights, unplug one, effectively halfing rthe wattage should mean itll stay on lobger and get a better bask whilst heating the cool end the same, so is better too for summer.
other thna that a lower wattage bulb will stay on longer and still do the bask ok usually as the warmer the air is anyway the higher the temp directly under the bulb will be.


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Okedoke cheers for all help gives me few options,will have a play 2morrow as lights out soon let you know how i get on.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

good luck.
just kinda think...got the hot [bask] and the cool [85 or lower] and everything else in between is variable and can be tinkered when your sure of whats what.


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Dean,as im using this thermostat for two vivs,could i use two 40 watt bulbs instead 1 in each viv,as that would make above the recomended min of habistats 60 watt min limit...just a thought.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sorrym, you are usingt the same single thermostat to control the heat in 2 seperate vivs?


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah have i been wrongly advised by supplier


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

well does it just have one sensor? cos obviously it may be hard to control both vivs equally unless they are perfectly identical... do the temps in the same spot in both vivs read pretty much exactly the same for the most part?


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

obie_1 said:


> Dean,as im using this thermostat for two vivs,could i use two 40 watt bulbs instead 1 in each viv,as that would make above the recomended min of habistats 60 watt min limit...just a thought.


Two vivs, one sensor very bad idea, if your bulb blows in the viv with the sensor you other bulb will go to full power and depending what bulb you are using at the time it could be disasterous. And yes you can use a 40w, I use a 40w with dimmerstat in one of my vivs no problem. 60w is only a recommendation, but I don't think you would get away with any less than 40w.


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah same vivs,the temps are slightly higher on top vivonly by 1-2 degrees,the shop said this was ok but i was a little suspicious.my rankin prefers higher temps if i put them how should be she just goes to sleep etc.


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Cheers 4 all ideas on temps,ive brought habistat for other viv and temps all seem perfect now cheers 4 all help


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sweet.


----------

